#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  How do you call the " Leadership" in your perspective?

## Katren

Hey Friends!

Every person has a own definition for "Leadership", shall we talk about our own thoughts on Leadership? Just share your opinion, How you call the " Leadership" in your perspective?

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey Friends!
> 
> Every person has a own definition for "Leadership", shall we talk about our own thoughts on Leadership? Just share your opinion, How you call the " Leadership" in your perspective?


From my perspective, Leadership is an attitude,it's mindset to see the opportunities in every challenges. So Katren how do you define leadership?

----------


## kanak

In my perspective leadership means *" Power"*

----------


## Bhavya

> In my perspective leadership means *" Power"*


Hi Kanak, definitely leadership has the power but is not over other people, it's power to impact and influence own's and other people's life in a positive way.

----------


## kanak

That's correct but in some situation leaders should use their power over others, Am I right?

----------


## Bhavya

> That's correct but in some situation leaders should use their power over others, Am I right?


Yeah , sometimes leaders should use their power and influence to bring their followers on track.But is not dominance it's authority.

----------


## tripidea

> From my perspective, Leadership is an attitude,it's mindset to see the opportunities in every challenges. So Katren how do you define leadership?


Leadership not depend on their attitude & mindset, it's depend on their followers.

----------


## tripidea

> Hey Friends!
> 
> Every person has a own definition for "Leadership", shall we talk about our own thoughts on Leadership? Just share your opinion, How you call the " Leadership" in your perspective?


Leadership is a big "_headache_"

----------


## Bhavya

> Leadership not depend on their attitude & mindset, it's depend on their followers.


Sorry i couldn't get you? Are you saying that followers decide their leader?

----------


## Bhavya

> Leadership is a big "_headache_"


I would say leadership is the big responsibility with lots of challenges and opportunities.

----------


## tripidea

> Sorry i couldn't get you? Are you saying that followers decide their leader?


Leaders can't born in the world, they are created by their followers. so our followers can decide we are a leader or colleague, so our followers can decide who we are?

----------


## Bhavya

> Leaders can't born in the world, they are created by their followers. so our followers can decide we are a leader or colleague, so our followers can decide who we are?


Valid point, but in my point of view leadership is not only leading others, It's about leading your own self and life.

----------


## tripidea

> Valid point, but in my point of view leader ship is not only leading others, It's about leading your own self and life.


If you are leading your own life you are not a leader, because every human want lead their own life otherwise they'll go in wrong track... 

Leader want to lead others in a right way. if you can control you life you are a human but you can't control others life because you aren't god...

So leadership need so much of talents and experience...

----------


## Bhavya

> If you are leading your own life you are not a leader, because every human want lead their own life otherwise they'll go in wrong track... 
> 
> Leader want to lead others in a right way. if you can control you life you are a human but you can't control others life because you aren't god...
> 
> So leadership need so much of talents and experience...


You have points, but not every human lead their life in a right way , first you should lead your life correctly then only you can lead others life,So first you are a leader for yourself then you become a leader for others and I agree leadership need more talent and experiences.

----------

